

Ask YC: Automated ways to perform credit check? - davidu

I've been googling looking for APIs to automate credit checks of people and businesses submitting applications to a finance related website but haven't had much luck.<p>Has anyone in the Web2.0 space seen or heard of such a service that would provide an API and structured credit reporting data?<p>The only thing I've been able to find is:
http://www.strikeiron.com/Catalog/ProductDetail.aspx?pv=2.0.0&#38;pn=Cortera+Credit+Pulse<p>That looks okay -- and pricing isn't too crazy -- but was wondering if folks knew of anything else out there?
======
mhendrick
It's not "cheap" for a license, but I looked into this company a few years
back when I was thinking about getting into the space, and it seemed pretty
reputable. Haven't reviewed the documentation in great detail; however, it
still might be worth a look. <http://creditengine.net>

------
AmberShah
I worked at a place that used: 1) Hart Software
<http://www.hartsoftware.com/view/> 2) A service directly from Experian

Neither of these are Web 2.0 type solutions, but they certainly worked...

------
davidu
URL:
[http://www.strikeiron.com/Catalog/ProductDetail.aspx?pv=2.0....](http://www.strikeiron.com/Catalog/ProductDetail.aspx?pv=2.0.0&pn=Cortera+Credit+Pulse)

